# How long have you managed before reducing inputs?



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

Have you gotten to a point where you have reduced the quantity and frequency of your application inputs?

If you top dress with compost every year and apply compost tea on some schedule; have you gotten to a point where the microbial life is sufficient that you do not notice any difference with future applications?

If you have gotten to this point about how long did it take to get a maintenance mode?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Not exactly, because there has been some sort of repair work each year, which somewhat resets the clock depending how extensive...

But speaking specifically about macro nutrients, yes. My P and Ca/Mg applications have decreased over the years...to the point of not needing any Ca or Mg on most areas at all this year, very little P, and less K as well. N needs also decrease, but seem not to do so to the same extent...as expected.

I believe much of it is due to the soil reserves building up.

There's a study about N needs over time I can post a link to.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It will depend on your soil structure. Sandy soils (low CEC) might always be in a need of supplements. High CEC should level off at some point.


----------

